# Palm kernel oil in Calgary?!?!



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 9, 2009)

I am desperately looking for a (semi) local place to buy palm kernel oil.  I live near Calgary, anyone know of anywhere I can get it???

Thanks so much!!!


----------

